# Train show pick-ups



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up a nice Royal Blue set from a member here today, complete with cars, track, clip on, but no transformer. I didn't need the one that came with.. I got home and put it on the track and at 1/4 throttle, this sucker FLIES!!!!.. Picked up a VERY nice aluminum 661 coach car for $40 bucks, the seller had several of them, all nice.. Picked up a great running and smoking 322AC Hudson for $40 bucks from the seller of the 661, and finally a 312 SIT engine for $40.. All in all, a nice day.....Forgot to add, $65 for the Royal Blue set. The seller, a member here, had 3 Northerns bargained price too!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to add the pix


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice haul, and decent prices. The 661 does look nice. All the engines look to have good paint. Congrats!!!
LOL, that's what you needed, more locomotives. I know you did need the 350. I like my Royal Blue, probably
from same seller.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Nice haul, and decent prices. The 661 does look nice. All the engines look to have good paint. Congrats!!!
> LOL, that's what you needed, more locomotives. I know you did need the 350. I like my Royal Blue, probably
> from same seller.


That 312 is a SIB not SIT, and yes from the same seller that you're thinking of,lol....Flyguy55.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, that guy does come up with some merchandise. And good prices. Hope he had a good show.


That Hudson might be the deal of the day.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Yep, that guy does come up with some merchandise. And good prices. Hope he had a good show.
> 
> 
> That Hudson might be the deal of the day.


And that Hudson runs pretty good too!!.. Smokes like crazy, but the head-light is burnt out. E-unit cycles every time, but I'll do my usual maintenance on it, strip it down to it's bare bones, and completely rebuild it. The only draw-back is the "AC" is missing from one side. I saw a guy looking at it, picked it up and checked both sides, etc., and then put it down. While he was checking it out, I noticed the price tag, and when he put it down, I handed the seller the $40 bucks. See, I was checking it out while the other dude was checking it out, and I couldn't believe he passed on it!!!..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice deal you got on it. I remember being at a train show and hoping some guy would sit item back down. Happens.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, 'Nut ... nice score. Just make sure you fill out the proper Adoption Papers to make everything official. Enjoy the family additions!

TJ


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Flyernut, it's good enough that you got them at that price, but then they actually run. Man did you ever get a good deal!


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Train Show Pick Ups*

I sure wish I could find anything close to what flyernut finds when at a show. I recently went to a show here in Massachusetts, and was again a little disappointed. The S scale items are becoming more scare and what is there is shockingly expensive, or in "sad" shape. I did purchase a flyer crossing signal at a fair price, but locomotives and cars were WAY over priced, in my opinion. What about the shipping costs on items on eBay???!! I must be getting old and cheap!! 
Sure happy though, for flyernut. What a fantastic resource on this site, and is always willing to help with his unbelievable knowledge, on the Forum and with a PM.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree flyernut is an asset on this forum. We are lucky to have him. He has been a huge help to me. Glad he found a haul. The train shows here in Missouri are not good for flyer stuff. Very little of it and like you say overpriced. Example is a 282, average at best condition, and price was 75.00. Many ebay items overpriced also but if you watch close enough there are still some deals. Many guys are fishing for a sucker just because this stuff is getting pretty old. LOL, like us.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> I agree flyernut is an asset on this forum. We are lucky to have him. He has been a huge help to me. Glad he found a haul. The train shows here in Missouri are not good for flyer stuff. Very little of it and like you say overpriced. Example is a 282, average at best condition, and price was 75.00. Many ebay items overpriced also but if you watch close enough there are still some deals. Many guys are fishing for a sucker just because this stuff is getting pretty old. LOL, like us.


I also agree! However I would add just about everyone else on the S Scale Forum. I am amazed as to the amount of knowledge that is shared. I would name some others but I am afraid that I may forget someone.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> I sure wish I could find anything close to what flyernut finds when at a show. I recently went to a show here in Massachusetts, and was again a little disappointed. The S scale items are becoming more scare and what is there is shockingly expensive, or in "sad" shape. I did purchase a flyer crossing signal at a fair price, but locomotives and cars were WAY over priced, in my opinion. What about the shipping costs on items on eBay???!! I must be getting old and cheap!!
> Sure happy though, for flyernut. What a fantastic resource on this site, and is always willing to help with his unbelievable knowledge, on the Forum and with a PM.


Thank you for the kind words my friend... I could have spent more but I wanted to go to lunch with myself so I held back.. I saw a complete 944 crane car for $12, and I actually went back to buy it when I saw the guys Hudson and 661 coach car. I left the crane car and bought the other two aforementioned items..I really wanted the AA Rocket engines he had, but I didn't want to spend anymore. He was asking $125 for the pair...I was going to tear into the Royal Blue engine, but the darn thing runs so well, and I can't improve on it. I will do some re-wiring on the tender though, and Flyerguy55 did point that out..He's a great guy, and don't hesitate to buy from him...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

$12 for this!?! I would have starved myself to buy it! And I don't even collect O gauge.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I own "a few" Gilbert trains and have built a lot of layouts. I have never done a major engine rebuild, just minor tuneups, replacement of wear parts and lubrication. The way Flyernut takes these things apart and rebuilds them is just amazing!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Vincent, that is S scale. Nice crane. I have 2 of them. I think they are cool also.
There is a work caboose that goes with the crane.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is a crane and caboose.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Vincent said:


> $12 for this!?! I would have starved myself to buy it! And I don't even collect O gauge.


Did I mention I have around a dozen of these, along with their work cabooses,lol..I have the crane car in every number, starting with the red 644, then the black 644, all the black 944's, and then the 3 plastic 5 digit ones.I also have a rare 644 with knuckle couplers that as far as I can tell it's all original, and it is listed in my price guide, and I have the different color hues of the chassis,( metallic blue, dark grey, and light grey), and one or two of them have the "944" at the wrong end..Must have been a night shift job,lol.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I own "a few" Gilbert trains and have built a lot of layouts. I have never done a major engine rebuild, just minor tuneups, replacement of wear parts and lubrication. The way Flyernut takes these things apart and rebuilds them is just amazing!


Why, thank you my friend. Here's a few of my projects waiting their turn.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A few more......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The K-5 312 had a loose chassis in the shell, and when I took it off, there was a motor mount missing. I've made motor mounts before out of flat stock, but since that time, I've acquired about 1/2 dozen spares. I smoothed off the small post the mount gets staked to, and then drilled out the post area with a 0.13 drill, I believe it was a #30 or 31.I then had a piece of round stock and then cut it into the correct length. I then JB Welded that small piece into the hole and let it cure. I then JB Welded the mount unto the post and adjusted where I thought the correct position should be. I've done this in the past and it works fine. You could also use a 8-32 screw and tap the hole for a screw to hold the motor mount in place.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Flyernut, LOL, somehow I knew you would have at least a dozen of those cranes, and
of coarse a dozen work caboose. You da man.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

MoPac, those are two beautiful cars. And Flyernut, I understand why you would want to own a dozen of them.

Incidentally, Flyernut, your photos of disassembled cars are intriguing. But where do you get replacement parts for vintage locomotives from a company that no longer exists?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That JB Weld is some handy stuff to have around. The 282 I had as a kid had both
front steps on locomotive. I knocked the body off the arm of my chair and of coarse
it hit on one of the steps. The step broke off clean. I was sick. I built the step back with JB Weld. Sanded it some. A little black paint and it really is as good as new. I thought
I had a pic of the new step but can not find it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Vincent said:


> MoPac, those are two beautiful cars. And Flyernut, I understand why you would want to own a dozen of them.
> 
> Incidentally, Flyernut, your photos of disassembled cars are intriguing. But where do you get replacement parts for vintage locomotives from a company that no longer exists?


Go on PortLines, Doug Peck is the owner. He has trouble-shooting tips, tools, and just about ANY part you will need for Flyer.. Another great source, and I met him in person Sunday, is Jeff Kane, from the Train Tender. Great guy, and he has just about any part you'll ever need for Lionel, Flyer, and Plasticville.. And when you purchase from Jeff, he sends out your order, before payment, he works on the honor system, and you can buy in bulk for even better savings. These are the 2 guys I use exclusively, there are several others, but one guy in particular prices are OBSCENE, and I no longer will deal with him.. He also seems to have a problem getting your order to you. If you want the name PM me. Both PortLines and the Train tender have a easy to navigate web-site...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Vincent, don't encourage flyernut. No one needs a dozen cranes. LOL.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, that's a pretty good trip for Jeff Kane to attend that show isn't it? He is a
character. First time I ordered parts from him he had me on the phone for 2 hours.
We talked about everything but trains. Yes, he works on the honor system. He sends
the parts first with an invoice and then you send him money. You don't see that much these days.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, that's a pretty good trip for Jeff Kane to attend that show isn't it? He is a
> character. First time I ordered parts from him he had me on the phone for 2 hours.
> We talked about everything but trains. Yes, he works on the honor system. He sends
> the parts first with an invoice and then you send him money. You don't see that much these days.


I want to say it's about 30-35 miles from his home to the train show, I'm a little farther away.. He is a nice guy...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Vincent, don't encourage flyernut. No one needs a dozen cranes. LOL.


I really think I have more,lol!!!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

mopac said:


> Vincent, don't encourage flyernut. No one needs a dozen cranes. LOL.


If I had the inclination I would dig out my collection of cranes and crane trucks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Dig them out Vincent. Someday.


flyernut, I don't know why, I was thinking Jeff Kane was in Tenn.
Went to his web site and I see he is in NY. And I have sent him money
a few times. LOL, he has not contacted me about non payment.
And no returned checks. Guess I am good. Just getting senile.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Dig them out Vincent. Someday.
> 
> 
> flyernut, I don't know why, I was thinking Jeff Kane was in Tenn.
> ...


The president of the bank, ( my wife), makes sure that's always the first bill to be paid when I receive it.!!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice haul Flyernut.


----------

